# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Impact Zone

## benne

"IMPACT ZONE" (impact - Anschlag, Aufprall, Wucht) ist der Bereich in dem die Wellenlippe zusammenbricht. Die Zone sollte besonders nach Strzen vermieden werden, denn dort erlebt man als Surfer den ultimativen Waschgang. Die Strmung ist in diesem Bereich meist sehr stark (Aunahmen gibts natrlich). Die "IMPACT ZONE" ist daher im nicht surfenden Zustand nicht ungefhrlich!

----------

